# Taillight Bulbs - P21W, R10W. Is there other numbers for these bulb types?



## hotrod198 (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm looking to replace the P21W brake light bulbs and R10W reverse light bulbs with LED bulbs, but cannot find these bulb types on Ebay. Is the another number these bulbs go by???


----------



## hotrod198 (Jan 23, 2005)

Come on... Nobodies put LED lights in their taillights??? doubt that.


----------



## 03Blk1.8T (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (hotrod198)*

yeah im looking to do the same thing any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## 05GolfTDINoob (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: (hotrod198)*

check for PY21W
those are the signal lights in the front for the euro headlights...
thats what I'm lookin for right now
but they are not LEDs..


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Taillight Bulbs - P21W, R10W. Is there other numbers for these bulb types? (03Blk1.8T)*

Taillight bulb Types???


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Taillight Bulbs - P21W, R10W. Is there other numbers for these bulb types? (hotrod198)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotrod198* »_I'm looking to replace the P21W brake light bulbs and R10W reverse light bulbs with LED bulbs, but cannot find these bulb types on Ebay. Is the another number these bulbs go by???

http://www.autolumination.com
P21W.... you can use 1156
R10W... 5008


----------

